# Termite townhouses



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

I picked up a couple termite cxs at the Black Jungle BBQ yesterday (thanks, all!) and fixed up some containers for them this AM per the instructions over at Arachnoboard. They're in the basement now - breed, you little devils!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i have a culture going for a few weeks now, they take a really long time to reproduce, so it will be about a year before you can really feed any out to your frogs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks (and thanks for the cxs)!


----------

